# BORLA 1.4L Turbo



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

You might want to check youtube.com. I'm sure someone has posted some videos.

I'm telling you the truth officer! I wasn't speeding but I sure passed a whole bunch of people who were!


----------

